# Midlands Regional Qualifier



## Fish (Nov 17, 2014)

Please state your interest to play in the Midlands (not south brum) Regional Qualifier

This will take place on the Earls course at The Warwickshire Golf & Country Club.

The date I am working to currently due to club bookings already placed is Friday 13th March 2015, if your superstitious, tough!

I am awaiting confirmation on a few options I have put forward and will confirm these to everyone as soon as I know, so at present I am just looking for numbers as this will give me a better idea and bargaining power.

I am looking at a comfortable 1st tee-time of around 10am to allow anyone travelling from around the region comfortable time to arrive and use the excellent practice facilities available.

So over to you.

Cut & Paste and add your name to the list below, thank you.

Fish


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

1. La_lucha


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2014)

Pencil me in Fish, will confirm nearer the time once the date is fixed


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2014)

1. La_lucha
2. Upsidedown


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2014)

1. La_lucha
2. Upsidedown
3. fundy (in pencil)
4. Crow


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 17, 2014)

Interested, but unfortunately not if the date is fixed at 13th March. That is Cheltenham Gold Cup day, and I already have my tickets. Not missed the Festival since Desert Orchid beat Yahoo.

Will keep an eye out in case you change the date.

1. La_lucha
2. Upsidedown
3. fundy (in pencil)
4. Crow


----------



## hovis (Nov 17, 2014)

1. La_lucha
 2. Upsidedown
 3. fundy (in pencil)
 4. Crow      
5. hovis


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2014)

didnt realise it was gold cup day, any chance of a date change Robin


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll change the name of the south Brum meeting to Midlands as the Warwickshire is pretty much the area I had in mind  :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

South coventry would be more geographically correct.


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			Interested, but unfortunately not if the date is fixed at 13th March. That is Cheltenham Gold Cup day, and I already have my tickets. Not missed the Festival since Desert Orchid beat Yahoo.

Will keep an eye out in case you change the date.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			didnt realise it was gold cup day, any chance of a date change Robin 

Click to expand...

Right this is a one-off, I am not getting drawn into any more date changes, I appreciate the Cheltenham Festival is a National event so I will change the date purely based on that fact, I don't care if your working, its your birthday, anniversary, the budgies birthday or the date you lost your virginity, its now Friday March 27th subject to full confirmation by my club. 

Please add your names accordingly.

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis


----------



## PIng (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't have an active handicap, but I'd be interested if I can go and play like it's a normal forum meet, without entering the official competition, if that's allowed?


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

That's fine just don't pay the tenner entry fee.


----------



## PIng (Nov 17, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			That's fine just don't pay the tenner entry fee.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, I'm in.

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2014)

PIng said:



			I don't have an active handicap, but I'd be interested if I can go and play like it's a normal forum meet, without entering the official competition, if that's allowed?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with that, the more the merrier, please add your name.


----------



## hovis (Nov 17, 2014)

I bet they try and charge Â£50 a head even when tee times sell them for Â£15 midweek.   I tried to hold a brigade match there and they did just that


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2014)

hovis said:



			I bet they try and charge Â£50 a head even when tee times sell them for Â£15 midweek.   I tried to hold a brigade match there and they did just that
		
Click to expand...

lets just keep to facts and not assumptions that can lead to negativity please, you can currently book direct for only Â£26 and winter rates are up to 31st March, hence the prposed date.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in providing it's not exceeding Â£26.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

PIng said:



			I don't have an active handicap, but I'd be interested if I can go and play like it's a normal forum meet, without entering the official competition, if that's allowed?
		
Click to expand...




la_lucha said:



			That's fine just don't pay the tenner entry fee.
		
Click to expand...

You are very welcome to play, if you fancy your chances in the scratch competition then pay your tenner and give it your best shot  :thup:


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 17, 2014)

Good stuff Fish.

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/  hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 17, 2014)

Gutted, really like the Warwickshire but mid week is out for me as work in a school! Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			Gutted, really like the Warwickshire but mid week is out for me as work in a school! Hope you all have a great time.
		
Click to expand...

Quick blast down the M5 to play in the Burnham and Berrow event? That is on a Sunday


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol yeah "I'm just popping out for a round of golf, I'll be back tomorrow!" Got more chance of playing at Nairn! At least it's on the way to the father in laws!


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 18, 2014)

Re: Midlands Regional Qualifier
1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot


----------



## Scrindle (Nov 20, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle

I don't imagine for a second I'll be competitive in a stroke play match but it sounds like fun so I'm in!  Pricing info needed though when you can confirm it Fish


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 22, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle
12/ Sweatysock41


----------



## quinn (Nov 22, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2014)

Keep the names coming.....


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 3, 2014)

Fish!

You can count me in pal! Played it easier in the year as was well impressed. 

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor


----------



## callawayne (Dec 3, 2014)

I would be interested in playing aswell.


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2014)

1/ Fish
2/ La_lucha
3/ Upsidedown
4/ fundy (in pencil)
5/ Crow
6/ hovis
7/ PIng
8/ fenwayrich
9/ wrighty 1874
10/ Bigfoot
11/ Scrindle
12/ Sweatysock41
13/ Quinn
14/ Glynn Taylor
15/ Callwayne


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Robin

Apologies but going to have to give this a miss, date clashes with my Dads golf day at Brocket Hall sadly


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Please do not post any further on this thread, can a mod please close it, new details can be found HERE 

Thank you


----------

